# greyhound



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Please help to find Matilda she has been recently rehomed by greyhound gap. She bolted when the owners son opened the door. This is her page on doglost.

DogLost - Lost: White & Blue Greyhound Female In Central (CV11)


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Matilda is now home:thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yehhh...i just saw she'd been reunited...so pleased.. stories like this always play on my mind as it would anyone i suppose... especially if you don't live in that area and can't do anything practical to help....Glad you're back home safe girl


----------



## coline123 (Oct 14, 2011)

I am also looking for this.I like it very much if you know about this please share with us.


----------

